# PSU CPU1, CPU2 What this?



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone here has an idea what is CPU1 and CPU2?






This' a Gigabyte Odin GT (I guess its the same as Pro, only pro has no power control thing)

Im burning out a GTX295, planning to balance out the PCIex, since Im having restarts on OC with it. Im planning to pull one from the 12v3 and 12v4. But Im having thoughts of using 12v2 (which states CPU2) instead of 12v3 so that my mobo can still have enough juice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2010)

What it's mentioning that Yellow & Yellow w/ Black striping is 12v rails 1 & 2.  Yellow w/Blue Striping is 12v rail 3, and just assuming "(Y/O)" means Yellow w/Orange striping would be 12v rail 4.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 2, 2010)

Its a list of what connections are on what 12v rail (Should say you know that already)

Well cpu1 & cpu2 are the 4pin connecters that plug in the mobo near the cpu. Some mobos just need one some need two.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> What it's mentioning that Yellow & Yellow w/ Black striping is 12v rails 1 & 2.  Yellow w/Blue Striping is 12v rail 3, and just assuming "(Y/O)" means Yellow w/Orange striping would be 12v rail 4.


Ok got it. Hard to notice it with the sleeving on, but yeah, I think your correct.



Sir_Real said:


> Its a list of what connections are on what 12v rail (Should say you know that already)
> 
> Well cpu1 & cpu2 are the 4pin connecters that plug in the mobo near the cpu. Some mobos just need one some need two.


Yeah, your right, I looked at the colors and it was that small plug that goes in the mobo aside from teh 24pin.


In anycase, I would be sticking on using 12v3 and 12v4. Just saw that GTX295 required 46watts on the +12v..  :|

Funny thing was, my GTX480 was doing fine with just 12v2 by itself.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok that fixed it lol. Pulled 1 pci-ex one of each from 12v3 and 12v4. Able to push the GTX295 to 700 core without restarts XD. Id slit my wrist if it still restart @ 50 amps haha.. frakin quad rail


----------

